# Therapist younger than you



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Would it feel weird having a therapist who is younger than you? It was for me. For one year I saw a therapist who was 1 year younger than me. It's like she was the adult and I was the kid. That's how I felt about the age difference. I mean, I should be giving her advice in life since I lived longer. But a lot of therapists who are counselor interns just finished with their degree so they are in their early 20s and I'm in my late 20s-- turned 29 this year, so it's something I'm going to experience for a long time now since I'm this age and I hate being this age so much that I want to die. Would you feel weird if your therapist was younger than you?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I would feel a bit off about it at first I think, but moreso because I'm in denial that people younger than me are now professionals haha. If I felt they were good at what they did though than that would pass quickly, however experience speaks volumes with therapy from my own experience with them.


----------



## vela (Apr 19, 2012)

No, I wouldn't have a problem with it. As long as they passed my "interview".


----------



## sj86 (Jun 7, 2013)

I would give them a chance MobiusX. If they happen to help you out that's great; if not after a couple sessions or so, go seek another councilor. I personally prefer a councilor around my age only because generally speaking the councilors who happen to be way older don't seem to bother to understand or just don't get what I'm going through because they say 'times were different for them' kind of stuff that I already know. I need to get help with things that are relevant to me. And the same may apply to you. I am not saying that any young councilor will automatically help me, just more likely. Regardless, I stick with a councilor that helps me resolve my needs instead of wasting my time.


----------



## Gizamalukeix (Sep 16, 2012)

When I see a therapist they'll definitely have to be older than me.


----------



## starfish7 (May 3, 2013)

I think it's natural to want a therapist who is older than you because you want to see them as wiser than you and able to help you with their wisdom...at least in theory. I think a younger person can be very wise beyond their years, especially in certain subjects. I would say, see how it goes for a few sessions, and if it doesn't work out, as it does with so many therapists, then find someone new. I think it's normal to have to try out a few before you find a good fit.


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

If it felt weird to you, then you should've seen another therapist.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

I think they have to be older, if they were younger I think I would find it really eery .


----------



## vitaminu100 (Jul 18, 2011)

I would feel uncomfortable with a therapist my age, let alone younger.. I do think it depends a lot on the interactions between the two people; but in therapy I'd rather have someone I can look up to and sort of aspire to be like when I'm older. I think talking to someone my age or younger would make me feel like a failure.


----------



## nerak67 (Jul 27, 2008)

It depends how old you are. In my 20s I would have thought it was weird but now as I am 46 I have to get used to the fact that I will have a lot if doctors, bosses, therapists that are my age or younger. It was a shock the first time.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I feel like any good therapist should be 40+ just so they have some experience and aren't just quoting tge dsm-4 to me.


----------

